# Fisher v plow extreme



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

Barely used for 1 season , excellent condition, garage kept , plow cart included asking 5950.00 or best offer


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Are those recent pictures??...If so...Did you use it at all..Thing looks Brand new


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

Defcon 5 said:


> Are those recent pictures??...If so...Did you use it at all..Thing looks Brand new


lol... Yeah 2 times last year and 1 time this year. We live in DE and don't get much snow .. We r selling landscaping business. My husband keeps up on his equip


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

yes we just took them last week...
lol... Yeah 2 times last year and 1 time this year. We live in DE and don't get much snow .. We r selling landscaping business. My husband keeps up on his equip


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Where in DE and does it include truckside or no? I have a friend in NJ who would be interested if youd move on price a fair amount. Not looking for give away and not sure about down there but that is only a few hundred off new price up here (assuming with truckside) and being 2 years old its now out of warranty


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

JFon101231 said:


> Where in DE and does it include truckside or no? I have a friend in NJ who would be interested if youd move on price a fair amount. Not looking for give away and not sure about down there but that is only a few hundred off new price up here (assuming with truckside) and being 2 years old its now out of warranty


We r in Smyrna de, we bought it for 7,000 and has been used ok 3 occasions. When u say truck side. What r u meaning?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

wmeixell said:


> We r in Smyrna de, we bought it for 7,000 and has been used ok 3 occasions. When u say truck side. What r u meaning?


Truck side means mount and all the wiring on the truck itself.


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

okay thanks- my husband will be available to discuss tomorrow.. the wiring is still on truck , will take offer either way


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

JFon101231 said:


> Where in DE and does it include truckside or no? I have a friend in NJ who would be interested if youd move on price a fair amount. Not looking for give away and not sure about down there but that is only a few hundred off new price up here (assuming with truckside) and being 2 years old its now out of warranty


Seems like a good deal, plow, mount , Wiring, joy stick, DOLLY system ??


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Seems like a good deal, plow, mount , Wiring, joy stick, DOLLY system ??


Yes


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

7000 you paid includes install and tax. In this area and especially NH where there is no tax price is around 6300-6500 out the door with cash. So for a few hundred bucks it doesnt make sense to buy used, even if its barely used. Barely used xv2 go for around 4000 plow only this time of year, so if you add 8-900 for truckside thats still 1000 less than your asking. There is a guy on CL in CT who has a brand new never used complete setup and he hasnt been able to sell for $5200. 

You cant Pm so if you want to post your number (mask it so spammers cant take it) I'll have him call you.


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

JFon101231 said:


> 7000 you paid includes install and tax. In this area and especially NH where there is no tax price is around 6300-6500 out the door with cash. So for a few hundred bucks it doesnt make sense to buy used, even if its barely used. Barely used xv2 go for around 4000 plow only this time of year, so if you add 8-900 for truckside thats still 1000 less than your asking. There is a guy on CL in CT who has a brand new never used complete setup and he hasnt been able to sell for $5200.
> 
> You cant Pm so if you want to post your number (mask it so spammers cant take it) I'll have him call you.


So what is your offer ... My husband is not going past 5000. Still have to put out 400.00 to get wiring off truck


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

He may do 5K, he will be back in town tomorrow so I should be able to get a better idea then.

Again, not sure if this is a regional thing, but if you are paying 400 bucks for a removal that seems steep. That's what dealer get for install here and that would obviously includes things like cutting a bumper and drilling holes in the frame etc that they would not have to do for a removal.

Will talk tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Install is usually around $450.00. if someone is changing you $400.00 to remove your getting hosed.


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

Taking 5000.00 or best offers for plow above


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I noticed the cutting edges and curb guards were painted, which then drew me to the wear/damage to the ends of the cutting edges, especially the passenger side. What happened in the 3 times of use that caused that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Something is off here, that's for sure.
200 tops to remove.


----------



## wmeixell (Mar 26, 2017)

JFon101231 said:


> I noticed the cutting edges and curb guards were painted, which then drew me to the wear/damage to the ends of the cutting edges, especially the passenger side. What happened in the 3 times of use that caused that?


Nothing has happened to the plow. I clean and wipe down the plow after every plowing. It is garage kept. At end of season the plow is fully cleaned wiped down and repainted to keep it from rusting. Nothing is being hidden. If you want it great. If not that's ok too...


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Im not accusing you of hiding anything, I'm just asking what happened in the 3 storms that caused the edges of the plow to be worn, cut or broken off at the edges, because as the closeup by another member above shows, they are not straight across there.


----------



## pups (Feb 12, 2020)

hello , I'm curious on who made the plow dolly . I just purchased a 2500HD and it came with a Fisher XV2 and I would like to be able to move it around the garage easier. thanks for your time


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome Pups 
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/things-you-do-when-work-is-slow.166898/


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

pups said:


> hello , I'm curious on who made the plow dolly . I just purchased a 2500HD and it came with a Fisher XV2 and I would like to be able to move it around the garage easier. thanks for your time


you can buy them online; just google "plow dollies"

For what it's worth, I bought that same one when I got a Western MVP about 12 years ago. Was flimsy (in my opinion), the plow would fall off, and was hard to wheel around, so I didn't use it.

I ended up using snowmobile ski dollies under the blade (the dollies have slots in them so the plow won't slide off) and auto wheel dollies under the stands; worked great.


----------



## pups (Feb 12, 2020)

thanks for the info , I'm curious if the Boss wheels would work or even those 3 pc dollies I see when i searched on google


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

pups said:


> thanks for the info , I'm curious if the Boss wheels would work or even those 3 pc dollies I see when i searched on google


The boss ones definitely not. The 3pc buyers ones will so long as you have low expectations. If you've never seen them in person, you will be surprised by how small they are and especially by how small the casters are


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

pups said:


> thanks for the info , I'm curious if the Boss wheels would work or even those 3 pc dollies I see when i searched on google


basically, the bigger the wheels on the dollies, the better/easier they will roll, especially over the grit on garage floors.

multi piece dollies are better than "all in one" dollies because placing the plow on multiple pieces is much easier.


----------

